# Bambi!!



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I have ANOTHER chi. And this time it was not up to me. My aunties best friend Jo, had to move into a small flat, and my auntie said she had to give up her dog. Not for a minute did I know that she had a chi. Anyway, jokingly, I said "oooh if its a chi I have it!" my auntie said "yeah, i think its something like that, well its small anyway" and I still thought It couldn't be. I got a call the next night, from my auntie saying that Jo had called her, and if I wanted to take the dog, I could, as she was moving immediatly and didn't have enough time to sell her. So me and my fiance raced down there and I COULD NOT BELIEVE IT. She was one of the most beautiful chi's i have ever seen. Her name is Bambi and she is 9 months old. I feel like all my Christmasses have come at once!! :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Arrrr I want pics  
Thats great news, you must be so pleased.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, is that cool! Congrats!
I just hope the lady's not too sad about having to give her up.

Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations!! 


wow!! :shock: you have a Chi called Kitty... thats what im calling my Chi... iv never seen anyone until now with that name  hehe!!


but dont worry im not copying her name.. :wink: ... im naming her after my Nana :lol: lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You are a very lucky girl! Any pictures of Bambi?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

awwwwww great news

Pics  pics  pics


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Here she is! The little apricot girl, she has her ears back a lot, but they are really big and go up when she hears something!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes perfect


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh how pretty! Is that Milo with her? Looks like they get along pretty well already!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very pretty, so does that make 5 now?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, Donna, it does!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yay lucy chi lady :lol: :lol: they are all so cute


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Awww, congratulations, she looks like a cutie!!! :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Its lovely having a bundle of chis isnt it, the most ive had is 4 girls at the same time


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, you are right! It's great!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Awww, Bambi is beautiful


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's beautiful  Congrats on your early Christmas present.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Awww lucky goat..shes pretty


----------



## lucyc (Dec 4, 2005)

Ahh she is gorgeous. How lucky was that ay! I only have one  but if anyone else fancies giving thiers away I am first in the que !! :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

You're sooo LUCKY!! I'm so jealous...they're all GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

She's a beauty! can i have her???? LOL :lol:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

oh, she is very cute! What a great color, too! You must be so proud!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwwwwwwww shes a doll lucy! I love her can she come to the meetup too!!!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah she is certainly the diva!!! Yes she is coming to the meetup!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's precious !! very beautiful xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww she is gorgous i soooo wanna get a smooth boy!!!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

So very lucky! I have managed to get both of mine for free (well Chico sort of was after I stopped payment but vet bills yikes) I'm just jealous that you get to have so many. I swear my husband will leave me if I bring another one home.

She is a beautiful little girl!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwwww she is gorgous i soooo wanna get a smooth boy!!!


I beleive that comment is the start of a new mission for vik! :wink: get a black and tan!!! :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i wish the b/f asked if i wanted one for valentines and as much as id lurrrrvvvveeeee anotherim prob best to wait for mine to grow up and maybe think about it in the future!!! :twisted:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol i wish the b/f asked if i wanted one for valentines and as much as id lurrrrvvvveeeee anotherim prob best to wait for mine to grow up and maybe think about it in the future!!! :twisted:


 :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

:angel12:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

i posted completely wrong to this thread the other day so you prob didnt see it lucy!!!! i said congrats shes eautiful, and are you coming to the meet? hopefully see you big kiss xxx


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow, Lucky you Lucy...Well, actually, you are only 1 letter away from LUCkY :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Fab!!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG! She's so cute! If I had 5 chis, I'd want them to lay on me and be a chi blanket!! LOL! Congrats!! She's a doll baby.


----------

